# pygmy goats



## countrygirlswag27 (Feb 15, 2013)

I have two pygmy goats that I show and keep seeing all these other goats that are bulky and more muscled out . I was wondering what types of equipment yall keep in the pasture for them to climb on ??? Thankyou


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sorry no one has replied to you. First of all, welcome. Glad you are here with us. Where are you located at?

 I know a lot of people make things, but all i have is those big Spools out there. If you go to electrical companies they will a lot of times give them away. Just make sure you cover the hole in the middle so they don't get their leg stuck in the middle and break a leg.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Welcome :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

this is what my goats have
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2678543058.501444.232317163057&type=3&theater

I wouldnt say it makes them bulkier - but they do like to climb on things


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Some goats are more muscled than others...that has a lot to do with the breeding. But you'd have to have a pretty regular workout schedule with a meat breed diet for them to gain muscle. You can put toys in their pen, like the spools, but that's not really going to do anything. You could also change their diet onto a show meat goat graining program with good quality hay. Honestly, I don't know what kind of diet a meat breed would need exactly...I raise dairy goats... but there's not really a need for that unless you're wanting to show them seiriously.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome glad you are here. 

I agree, you can make a play station with about anything, just make sure it is strong. Big rocks, big tires, those huge spindles. picnic tables ect.

Anything new, that is out there, the goats go nuts over. They love to play and investigate everything.


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

StaceyRoop said:


> this is what my goats have
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151422680618058&set=a.10151422678543058.501444.232317163057&type=3&theater
> 
> I wouldnt say it makes them bulkier - but they do like to climb on things


That is really cute!!


----------



## countrygirlswag27 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thankyou guys !!


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I LOVE your setup Stacy! I'll have to work on something like that. I have Pygmies and we use pallets as ladders to get on top of their shelters. We go by nurseries and take all their throw-away old playsets and keep them out there - like small plastic picnic tables, those toddler plastic stepups with slides. Most times they are throwing them out because they got a tear or hole with a rough edge. We just file it down and the goats love them. We also had a tire swing that our bucks loved. I think I'll bury some this summer for them to jump on and run through. Just about anything works.


----------

